# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Eetbuien

## menm

hallo,

Ik heb een vraagje, wie heeft goede adviezen m.b.t. eetbuien. Ik word er helemaal gek van, ik denk de hele dag aan eten. Als ik de kans krijg is het proppen en proppen. Wij hebben een kinderwens, dus ik heb een goede reden om niet veel te eten, aangezien ik veels te dik ben en ivm evt zwangerschap beter af kan vallen en toch lukt het niet  :Frown: .

----------


## Agnes574

Tip;
Iedere keer als je trek krijgt 2 of 3 grote glazen water drinken of soep of een shake (gezonde!)..

----------


## Agnes574

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik me de afgelopen dagen ook heb laten gaan ... wel gezonde dingen gegeten, maar vééls te véél... nu drink ik water,water,water en nog 's water en heb ik géén honger!! Ook veel thee drink ik... is lekker en neemt m'n honger weg!

----------


## luna400

ik weet niet goed of ik hier goed zit met mijn vraag .
ik heb al een paar weken geen eet maar echt(vreetbuien)ik blijf eten ,en als ik goed gegeten heb ,heb ik een uur later weer honger .ik ben niet zwanger mijn schildklier werk al jaren traag heb ik medicijnen voor ,iemand een idee waar dit vandaan kom en nog beter hoe ik er af kom

----------

